# The Advertisements: Paid Subscription to Get Rid of Them?



## bigdeelight (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello,

Those of us with posting access PAY for our membership on this board. I know the ads are for revenue purposes and I'm not hating on that but, they ads are a bit ridiculous now. Are we going to introduce a paid option to remove them or will those of us who pay now have the ads removed anytime soon? I can see leaving them for non-paying members but for subscribers, I feel this is a bit much.

I would be willing to pay to get rid of these things!

Sincerely,

bigDEElight


----------



## Dak (Dec 3, 2008)

I would pay too.


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember the powers that be saying that we now have ads to keep the cost for membership down. It doesn't bother me any to have the ads. I don't even notice them anymore.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 4, 2008)

I hardly notice them either, but I hear it's a big problem for those accessing the site from cell phones, PDA's and such.


----------



## Dak (Dec 4, 2008)

I rarely notice them too, but it might be nice to have an premium account available that would be completely ad-less.  Just an idea.  LHCF could certainly charge a great deal more for it.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Dec 10, 2008)

I've gotten used to the ads too...until there was one placed in the first border; now I think things have gone too far. 

Yes, it would be great to have an account where you couldn't see any ads...for those willing to pay for it.


----------



## Dak (Dec 10, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I've gotten used to the ads too...until there was one placed in the first border; now I think things have gone too far.
> 
> Yes, it would be great to have an account where you couldn't see any ads...for those willing to pay for it.



 

I discovered if there is an ad that particularly annoys you, if you use Firefox, you can right click to block it.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Dec 10, 2008)

See, the thing is someone shouldn't have to use FF in order to not see ads.  I use IE; I don't want to d/l another browser so that I can block ads.  

The only ad that annoys me is the Glover's ad in the "welcome" section. It squishes everything. 



Dak said:


> I discovered *if there is an ad that particularly annoys you, if you use Firefox, you can right click to block it*.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 10, 2008)

brooklyngal73 said:


> See, the thing is someone shouldn't have to use FF in order to not see ads.  I use IE; I don't want to d/l another browser so that I can block ads.
> 
> The only ad that annoys me is the Glover's ad in the "welcome" section. It squishes everything.


yess!!! and even though I just blocked it....the title is still squished!!!


----------



## Solitude (Dec 10, 2008)

I just hate that some of them are offensive, like "Is Your Man Gay??" if someone mentions their husband or boyfriend in a thread


----------



## senimoni (Dec 10, 2008)

Another vote for Adblock by Firefox...I see nothing.


----------



## *KP* (Dec 11, 2008)

Firefox is better than IE anyway


----------



## beverly (Dec 11, 2008)

since this question has been answered numerous times on the forum, closing thread.


----------

